# GF Prepping?



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

Now I'm just starting to get a handle on food storage and prep period, but I'd like to throw in another element. Has anyone considered gluten free food prep?

From what I've read so far, my understanding is that most people store the flour as opposed to the grain from which the flour is made. In that case, it would be as simple as choosing a flour made from a grain that doesn't contain gluten. Are all flours created equal (and have equal shelf life, storing requirements, etc?) Or is trying to store gluten free foods going to be as difficult as it is finding (and paying for) them?

I have attempted to establish a gluten/soy/dairy/(and most processed food) free diet before and I was quite pleased with the changes I saw in my energy, weight loss and overall health. I do not have Celiac disease, thank God, so I have managed and could manage to continue gluten consumption, but if it is not any more trouble than anything else, I will certainly take it into account. 

Thanks!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Store what you eat, eat what you store. Check out the LDS Prep Guide, you can download it from the net for free. It is well worth your time to read. It has tons of useful information and is an excellent primer for a prepper. It has tons of the lists you like but remember, you are prepping for you. Also keep in mind that many people here could write a book on a number of the questions asked here. While we will endeavor to give you the best we have it is the condensed version.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont know anything about the "gluten" part except that it creates issues for some people in their diet, if you store the right grains and have your own mill, you can create your own flour, and that flour will be exponentially more beneficial than white flour from the local grocery store. It will have vitamins, nutrients and taste that you've never had before!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It is almost always better to store grains whole, as soon as they are ground they are losing nutrition, the more finely ground/rolled the more quickly the loss. This can be mitigated with airtight storage, etc but is still a factor. Whole grains can store for decades but flour should be used within a year. Wheat is the best grain in terms of extremely long term storage but there are others that store very well also. 
Beans, lentils, peas, chickpeas are all great for storage as well, grains are not the only answer.
Can't help on the dairy issue, have tried giving it up before (foolishly IMO) and never felt as good long term as when I have a variety of it in my diet.


----------



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

As I mentioned I am not stricken with the horrible symptoms of Celiac disease but I am somewhat sensitive to gluten. It can definitely cause inflammatory reactions in ones digestive system. The same goes for dairy. I love it but given the alternatives (coconut rice almond milks) I can manage fairly well. I would be able to consume unpasteurized milk (specifically sheep or goat) but getting access to that is not simple by any means. I would like to be able to raise my own animals and mill my own flours but for now its just one day one step at a time. 

I have briefly skimmed the LDS prep manual. Got a little flack initially from other family members since we come from a different religious background but after reading through a little bit we could tell they really know what they are doing and in my opinion anyone who's a proven expert on a matter has my full attention no matter what we may disagree on.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Kat, you said your parents have 5 acres. You could easily keep a standard size goat or several pygmy goats on less land and have a supply of goat milk available. Keep them out of your garden but let them have the run of the rest of the place, if it is fenced and gated, and your parents won't have to do much lawn mowing or shrub trimming. 

Halters and tethers are a viable option if free range isn't.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a number of friends that are LDS, none have ever tried to convert me nor have they ever brought up the subject of religion. Glad you got past the religious aspect. I have never had the dietary problems you describe but I understand that unpasteurized cows milk works better with many people. If you find a milk that suits you, you might consider making your own cheese.


----------



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

Now that is a good idea. I had already considered chickens and other fowl but not goats. And I do believe I'd have the connections to get one. I will pursue this further. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

Caribou said:


> I have a number of friends that are LDS, none have ever tried to convert me nor have they ever brought up the subject of religion. Glad you got past the religious aspect. I have never had the dietary problems you describe but I understand that unpasteurized cows milk works better with many people. If you find a milk that suits you, you might consider making your own cheese.


They seem to be very knowledgeable and willing to help those who are interested. I read in the manual that preparedness does not care about your background and that is so true.

Ive heard the argument made that milk is not meant to be consumed past infancy and has such little benefit to the consumer we shouldn't drink it anyway. No other species on earth drinks milk in adulthood so why do we? Milk is nourishment given from mother to baby not from cow to human. Cow milk is designed for cow babies. But its good and it does contain some nutritional benefit... if its unpasteurized.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Lactose tolerance is a genetic mutation that occurred in several areas around the world and spread like wildfire because of the nutritional advantage it gave to those carrying it.
However, many cultures and people are lactose intolerant genetically and yet have consumed dairy products for millennia, also because of the amazing nutrition that they get (India is just one example among many). In some peoples, milk is primarily consumed only by children while adults and children both eat cultured products such as cheese, yogurt, whey, etc.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The argument that no other animal eats milk is also wrong, predators and scavengers have been shown many times to preferentially feed on the milk of animals they kill. 
One could also argue that an egg is intended as nutrition for a chick so why do we eat that. Or that seeds are intended as nutrition for the sprout.
Anyways I should not be arguing this, everyone has to make the right decisions for themselves, I just get upset with all the misinformation out there.


----------



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Lactose tolerance is a genetic mutation that occurred in several areas around the world and spread like wildfire because of the nutritional advantage it gave to those carrying it.
> However, many cultures and people are lactose intolerant genetically and yet have consumed dairy products for millennia, also because of the amazing nutrition that they get (India is just one example among many). In some peoples milk is primarily consumed only by children while adults and children both eat cultured products such as cheese, yogurt, whey, etc.


Yes ive heard most people are to some degree intolerant. But when you live your whole life eating and drinking things you don't realize are hurting your body its easy to "get used" to the symptoms. Id never felt so good before until I stopped to let my body tell me what was approved and what wasn't.


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm gluten intolerant myself (also not celiac proper). Rice and quinoa are food options for storage, I think. Pre-mixed gluten free flour is an option (I like Pamela's but King Arthur and Bisquick also are good options). Any gluten free flour keeps longer when in an airtight container AND kept cold. I tend to keep mine in the fridge, but there may be other options.


----------



## kat_ingram (Jan 14, 2013)

bluestocking said:


> I'm gluten intolerant myself (also not celiac proper). Rice and quinoa are food options for storage, I think. Pre-mixed gluten free flour is an option (I like Pamela's but King Arthur and Bisquick also are good options). Any gluten free flour keeps longer when in an airtight container AND kept cold. I tend to keep mine in the fridge, but there may be other options.


I LOVE rice and quinoa. My mom and I already keep a lot of that around anyway. I've never heard of keeping the flour cold however. I wonder why that might be? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

kat_ingram said:


> I LOVE rice and quinoa. My mom and I already keep a lot of that around anyway. I've never heard of keeping the flour cold however. I wonder why that might be? Thanks for the info!


Most storage times are figured at 70*F. You double the storage life for every ten degrees that you lower the storage temperature. If it is cold enough you can kill any bug eggs that might be in the product. For that reason many people put flour, pasta, or any other product that might grow bugs, into their freezer for a few days before adding it to storage. This protects not only the new addition but the entire storage from infestation.


----------

